# Necropolis Manor 2009 - Forlorn Haunting Grounds



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

We didn't put much stuff out in the yard due to the weather. And because of the winds we didn't put up the walls (bad enough a 30mph gust took down a column destroying the lantern attached). But we turned lemons to lemonade and put what we could out and had the rest indoors for a small family gathering. Night turned out well with close to 250 ToTs. Down a bit from last year but understandable considering weather.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's some shots of the living room.



















And the 2009 Scream Team










Man so tempted to Photoshop Cletus doing a gang sign. He looks like the homey that's always behind the reporter trying to get his face shown on TV.

And lastly, the official 2009 haunt video:


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

The collector is my favorite prop out of all of them. Some of the ToTs were pretty spooked. I hope you get a chance to edit the video I took and add it to this thread when you get a chance. I HOPE next year we have time to set up for Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The yard looks beautiful and that Scream Team is a winner


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

great looking yard haunt!!! lighting looks good


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks good, that's quite a collection of creepy monsters you have there!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

weather sucks when it interfears with your haunt.

love the scream team! better luck with the haunt next year!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the guy hanging on the obelisk the best. Good job.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. It was a great year and our last at this location (we're going to be home hunting coming 2010). We had a pretty good run at this house and we're all certain, based on the numerous compliments all night long, that the neighborhood will sorely miss our display. Our new home will be picked out with haunting in mind so hopefully we'll get to do something bigger and better with all new neighbors to terrify.

I apologize for not writing back sooner. I (like most everyone here most likely) have been going through post Halloween decompression so I've been a bit quiet.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey TM and K, I love your Lovecraftian props. When I first started reading his stuff, I went and bought all the compilations and started 3-4 reading binge! Then I had nightmares.

I think you have plenty of fertile ground for years to come. I shall stay tuned!
The Collector looks great, reminds me of silent hill meets very early giger (who was also a lovecraft fan!). The cthulu looking guy by the tombstone is also great! I don't know why I haven't seen him before?! (might be the booze).

Now back to the post halloween decompression. pssshhhttt! glug glug glug....ahhhhhhh.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That turned out cool! My fav is the flute guy.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Still looks great!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Alrighty, finally got the vid put together. It amounted to pretty much a slideshow of all the pics we took. The actual video was too dark and turned out to not be worth incorporating into the actual haunt video. Hope everyone enjoys the presentation.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the sepia toned, scratched film look you used - very retro. The props, of course, are stunning.

Which piece of music did you use for the opening sequence? It's hauntingly lovely.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work Terror, K, and QoM!

The tall guy with the tubes coming out of him is my favorite


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lots of truely unique guys you got there. I really like the guy hanging on the tombstone. Great job and good luck finding your next new home and neighbors to haunt.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

@Roxy: the piece is called "Their Lost Tale" by Cellar of Rats, its from the soundtrack for a PC game called Scratches (excellent and incredibly creepy game, plays a lot like Myst and most modern adventure games - might be able to find it in a bargain bin someplace). I grabbed a lot of his stuff online when he used to have it posted. He work predominantly on game soundtracks but I haven't seen anything new in a couple years (cellarofrats.com). The last two pieces are by Lustmord and Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> @Roxy: the piece is called "Their Lost Tale" by Cellar of Rats, its from the soundtrack for a PC game called Scratches (excellent and incredibly creepy game, plays a lot like Myst and most modern adventure games - might be able to find it in a bargain bin someplace). I grabbed a lot of his stuff online when he used to have it posted. He work predominantly on game soundtracks but I haven't seen anything new in a couple years (cellarofrats.com). The last two pieces are by Lustmord and Midnight Syndicate.


Woot, I have that piece on my computer! I downloaded it a while ago, and I think you were the one who pointed me towards their site


----------

